

Intelligent Machinery - an essay by Alan Turing - fintler
http://www.turingarchive.org/viewer/?id=127&title=1

======
bshepard
here's another one with a beautiful cover

<http://www.npl.co.uk/turing/intelligent-machinery>

some related materials:

[http://transcriptions.english.ucsb.edu/archive/courses/warne...](http://transcriptions.english.ucsb.edu/archive/courses/warner/english197/Schedule_files/Turing/Turing.html)

<http://www.dreamsongs.com/Searle.html>

<http://www.loebner.net/Prizef/TuringArticle.html>

------
inetsee
A somewhat more readable copy can be found at
"<http://www.alanturing.net/intelligent_machinery/>.

